# How to build a mud motor



## mick101

So who is building what? Any issues or problems? Any pictures of your progress? Duck season is getting close...


----------



## Mr. Marley

please post pic's as you go along, I am still interested in making one next summer.


----------



## mick101

Is this thread dead? Is anyone burrently building a mud motor? Has anyone tried the plans on Ebay? If so are they worth it? I was thinking about buying their plans and building one this spring for this fall. It's never to early to get started for duck Season!!!


----------



## smokem

We built a 13HP Beavertail clone. I'll have to take some pictures.

Best advise I can give is to get someones motor and clone everything on it !! Get the motor that is going to be cloned on a boat/saw horse and start measuring. I bought the prop, shaft, ,bottom bearing assy (triple bearings) and prop fasteners from beavertail. Saves a ton of headaches in the long run. Upper bearing housing we made from scratch and it never gave us any trouble. Took us 2 years to really dial in our motor and the best way to make it right is to clone one. 

For ujoints use spicer sized appropriately for your motors output shaft and the mating prop shaft. Also be sure to safety wire your bolts that fasten your joint to your motor output shaft and prop shaft. I don't care how much locktite you use those things are going to back out (been there done it) Also tack weld your keyways to your ujoints, because they will vibrate and fall out.

Do not buy your prop from Ron Hill http://stores.ebay.com/Ron-Hill-Pro...bZ1QQ_sidZ19665872QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322 This guy sent me the wrong prop then I couldn't get ahold of him for almost 2 months. I thought I had a problem with my motor ... long story short he sent me a 9X6 prop instead of a 8X4 and the motor wouldn't push my boat. I would suggest beavertail products as their customer service was second to none !! http://www.explorebeavertail.com/parts.html

Also.. Build at least a 13hp motor. We tried the 6.5hp route and we were severely disappointed with its performance. Just my $0.02...


----------



## mick101

Those guys selling the plans on EBAY must be doing something right, they have 383 positive feedback and 0 negative feedback!!!


----------



## rhodesrl

I have a set of plans if you are interested. I can e-mail you a pdf file if you like. I have not built one from this set of plans but am thinking of doing it when I get some spare time (not sure when that will be)


----------



## Pieter Kleynhans

rhodesrl said:


> I have a set of plans if you are interested. I can e-mail you a pdf file if you like. I have not built one from this set of plans but am thinking of doing it when I get some spare time (not sure when that will be)


Hi
Iam very interested, if that is plans for a short tail, here in SouthAfrica mud motors is not that common, and I want to build one.
my e- mail adress [email protected]
Groete Pieter


----------



## skinny1965

if there is a pdf copy of some plans outthere I would enjoy a copy 
[email protected]


----------

